# MultiBoot Menü erstellen



## Scaleo (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tutorial Community,
also ich bin neu hier und finde euer Board echt Klasse! 
Ich hab auch gleich such eine schwerere Frage, war damit auch schon auf anderen Boards, aber da hat mir auch keine Helfen könne. Nun gut jetzt zu meinem Problem, Ich möchte mir eine Daten-DVD zusammen stellen mit Wichtigen Programen (Viren Scanner, ...). auf diese DVD sollen aber auch betriebsysteme. einmal Linux Knoppix, SuSE Linux (computerbild Edition) und Windows XP Home Edition. weil da aber Linux und windows drauf sollen ist das eine Multiboot DVD sagte man mir jedenfalls in anderen Foren und das diese nicht sehr leicht zu erstellen sind auch. Ich will diese DVD boot fähig machen. also das bei Boot ein menü erscheit und ich dann aus wählen kann das z.B. Linux Knoppix gestrtet wird, oder das Windows XP installiert wird ....
Wie mache ich das? Könnt ihr mir hier weiter helfen



mfg Scaleo


----------



## funnytommy (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Das Zauberwort heißt EASYBOOT Schau mal hier: EasyBoott 

Noch fragen, dann frag einfach mich

greets ft


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Oktober 2004)

Wenn Du Englisch kannst, wirst Du 

hier 

glücklich


----------



## funnytommy (16. Oktober 2004)

@Neurodeamon Klasse Seite! Mag immer wieder gern neues im Bereich Bootcds kennen lernene!
Kennst du: nu2.nu ?


----------



## Kyoko (16. Oktober 2004)

Schreib dir in ASM nen Bootmanager und lade ihn als Bootdatei auf due Disk.


----------

